# Just how many wool covers does a newborn need?



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

I ordered/traded for a TON of small covers..
Now I am wondering if I have 2 many of them, LOL..

Just how many covers will a newborn need.. we got small cause my babies are big (last was 10# and this one is measuring 3 weeks bigger)

What I have

1 LTK (made by me with her AWESOME EASY TO DO PATTERN www.litttleturtlknits.com)

2 woolly bottoms

1 Lambkin (I got this one from when I had Matthew has velcro)

1 pumpkin one I got on ebay (hand knit)

1 Kool Sheep

1 http://www.mosaicmoon.net/store/

2 http://www.birdcrossstitch.com/organicwool/soakers.html

and I have the pattern for the LTK longies I just need to make they will be the night time pj/covers...

I think I have a few more on order but, I don't rember and I want to order a TON more.. I have a thing about hand knit soakers!!! LOL

do you think I have 2 many? or will I use them all? I will only be using fitteds so I am not worried about leaking 2 much but, BF poop can be runny so you never know..

Thanks








Liz


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmmm.... I had 1 wooly wonder, 2 sugar peas size small, 1 elbee wooly bully size small, 2 fmbg size xsmall. It was about the right amount I think.

That said, I have 10 covers that fit my two dc right now. :LOL I guess I'm not the one to ask!


----------



## NowOrNever (Sep 4, 2003)

My ds was born in July and was 10lbs 6oz and I used wool covers almost exclusively with him. I had 4 wool covers but has to supplement every once in a while with 2 Bumpy nights so I say that 6 wool covers would be the minimum you would want. (We used all fitteds, too.)

HTH and congrats!!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't think that is too many, like you said with newborns you can never tell, runny BF poo's can blow out every hour on the hour for two days straight! LOL I would honestly have a few back ups that are easy to wash (non wool *gasp*) just so your not stuck with a bunch of wool waiting to dry (which can take a while) and nothing to put on baby!







~


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm glad to see this thread. I was just thinking about this last night. I know I will use mostly PUL, and one wool at nights. I don't have anything yet though.


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by allformyboys_
*I don't think that is too many, like you said with newborns you can never tell, runny BF poo's can blow out every hour on the hour for two days straight! LOL I would honestly have a few back ups that are easy to wash (non wool *gasp*) just so your not stuck with a bunch of wool waiting to dry (which can take a while) and nothing to put on baby!








~*
My 2nd can only use wool for a cover so I am planning on this one being just like him, LOL...















Liz


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

If I was using all fitted diapers (that didn't leak poop hardly ever), I would have only needed 3 wool covers for a newborn.
eta: I used a lot of kissaluvs in the early weeks with Caden and we did NOT have any poop leaks (most days I got by with only 2 covers!!), but I can't speak for how well other fitteds do. I only used the LC size 1 at night on Caden, and he rarely pooped in it. I don't remember if poop ever leaked out or not.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

I think it *totally* depends on the diaper underneath.

If it isn't very absorbant, the poop will soak through and get on the cover. If the poop gets out the back or at the legs - again - cover is shot. If you are using infant CPFs - get more covers!

I plan to get a dozen wool covers. I realize it will be more of a pain b/c of the washing/line drying thing for the wool - but it is well worth it for me. I figure with a dozen I'll probably be able to wash every other day (allowing for some leaks) and it will give the wet ones time to dry out.

You may also want to pick up a few proraps - just incase your baby has a wool sensitivity. Not likely, but we'll have a few on hand for that reason.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I am of the opinion that one can never have enough wool covers! :LOL j/k

I would prefer to have more than enough, than run short one day. I think I currently have 16 wool covers for Gunnar, with a few more knit soakers on the way. I would think it can only make things easier on you with a newborn if you have enough in your stash to not worry about them getting soiled and needing to be washed.


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wildthing_
*I am of the opinion that one can never have enough wool covers! :LOL j/k

I would prefer to have more than enough, than run short one day. I think I currently have 16 wool covers for Gunnar, with a few more knit soakers on the way. I would think it can only make things easier on you with a newborn if you have enough in your stash to not worry about them getting soiled and needing to be washed.







*
Now I don't feel bad when I get done with this yarn and the LTK pattern I may have 20 of them, LOL









Liz


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Yup, you just can't have too many wool covers LOL. I have a thing for hand knit soakers too.

I had three newborn sized aristocrats I used on my second- they were hard to pullon for a newborn but were all the wool I knew about then. Three was enough because I had Motherease OS dipes underneath and they never blew out. Well, they did when he was under 10 lbs and they reached his armpits but I added doublers to help that.


----------

